# Attendre pression d'une touche [C]



## acidjack (3 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai fais un petit jeu en C mode console. J'aimerai faire en sorte qu'a l'entrée du programme il affiche les règle puis qu'il attende que j'appuie sur n'importe quelle touche pour afficher la suite. comment puis-je faire ça?

Soius windows, j'ai trouvé la fonction kbhit mais elle n'est que dans la librairie conio.h

Merci d'avance

Julien


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Novembre 2007)

acidjack a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai fais un petit jeu en C mode console. J'aimerai faire en sorte qu'a l'entrée du programme il affiche les règle puis qu'il attende que j'appuie sur n'importe quelle touche pour afficher la suite. comment puis-je faire ça?
> 
> Soius windows, j'ai trouvé la fonction kbhit mais elle n'est que dans la librairie conio.h
> 
> ...




```
man ncurses
```

Juste test&#233; une fois &#224; l'instant (je d&#233;bute en C), mais &#231;a &#224; l'air d'&#234;tre par l&#224; qu'il faut cherch&#233;. Par contre fais gaffe &#231;a &#224; l'air pas &#233;vident  ^^


----------



## canibal (3 Novembre 2007)

getchar() est dans stdio

retourne le caractère... et bloque en attendnat la frappe

attention aux effets de bords de la fonction


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Novembre 2007)

canibal a dit:


> getchar() est dans stdio
> 
> retourne le caractère... et bloque en attendnat la frappe
> 
> attention aux effets de bords de la fonction


Mais getchar() ne permet pas de faire ce que veux acidjack : l'appuis sur n'importe quelle touche pour continuer. Non ?

Vu que getchar() attend quand m&#234;me qu'on ai appuy&#233; sur "entrer".


----------



## Zeusviper (5 Novembre 2007)

ncurse et passage du terminal en raw : 

http://c.developpez.com/faq/?page=clavier_ecran#SCREEN_ecoute_clavier_unix


----------



## Satcheur (5 Novembre 2007)

Je pense que tu trouveras quelques explications sur la gestion des &#233;v&#233;nements clavier sur cette page...



[EDIT] Ouups... je ne sais pas si tu utilises la SDL et si &#231;a marche de la m&#234;me mani&#232;re sans...


----------



## acidjack (6 Novembre 2007)

Merci à vous, je teste et je dis quoi


----------

